# 16 month old Labrador has a lump between his should blades



## Lannieapple09 (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi,
My 16 month old male Lab has a lump between his shoulder blades. I just noticed this today and I snuggle on him multiple times a day. It doesn’t bother him when I touch or press on it. He has been eating normal and his energy level is the same. He was neutered on March 9th. We moved from NC to FL and there are a lot more insects here than in NC due to high temperatures. Should I be concerned? I have a 13 year old Lab also and he has fatty tumors all over but he is 12. We have only been in FL for about 3 weeks and we do not have a vet here. Of course we will get one but I was going to ask you all your opinion! Thank you for your response!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Any recent vaccines?


----------



## Lannieapple09 (Apr 1, 2020)

Megora said:


> Any recent vaccines?


He had his annual Bordetella vaccine on March 9th along with his rabies shot.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It is likely he got the rabies shot in that spot - however, 3 weeks is pretty long to still have a lump related to the shot. It may still be the case, however I would talk to your vet and see if you can come by and have them aspirate just to see what is going on there.

If you want to wait a couple weeks until after the whole C virus thing is resolved, it should be fine. Just keep track of the size, substance (hard, soft, movable under the skin or rooted), as well as your dog's overall health. If the lump changes size (getting smaller is OK, getting bigger is not) or shape or substance or your dog seems to be limping or showing other signs of discomfort or change of health - that means I'd get him in a lot sooner.

*** I think it's probably just a reaction to the rabies vx. It's pretty common.


----------



## Lannieapple09 (Apr 1, 2020)

Megora said:


> It is likely he got the rabies shot in that spot - however, 3 weeks is pretty long to still have a lump related to the shot. It may still be the case, however I would talk to your vet and see if you can come by and have them aspirate just to see what is going on there.
> 
> If you want to wait a couple weeks until after the whole C virus thing is resolved, it should be fine. Just keep track of the size, substance (hard, soft, movable under the skin or rooted), as well as your dog's overall health. If the lump changes size (getting smaller is OK, getting bigger is not) or shape or substance or your dog seems to be limping or showing other signs of discomfort or change of health - that means I'd get him in a lot sooner.
> 
> *** I think it's probably just a reaction to the rabies vx. It's pretty common.


Thank you for your informative response. Greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Rabies is given right rear. So that isn't what it is from.
FWIW- lyme is given front left, DHPP front right, lepto left rear , bordatella (that is injected but most is intranasal) is at left elbow and flu at left front leg somewhere other than where the bordatella is given.
Where in FL are you?
And is it moveable? Or does it feel 'attached' to something?
sorry I keep coming back to edit- does he have a microchip? That IS inserted between the shoulder blades.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Microchip is what I was wondering also.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Rabies is given right rear. So that isn't what it is from.
> FWIW- lyme is given front left, DHPP front right, lepto left rear , bordatella (that is injected but most is intranasal) is at left elbow and flu at left front leg somewhere other than where the bordatella is given.
> Where in FL are you?
> And is it moveable? Or does it feel 'attached' to something?
> sorry I keep coming back to edit- does he have a microchip? That IS inserted between the shoulder blades.


Interesting.... <= I'm actually tempted to call and check with my vet. 

Hmmm - lemme check.

*** OK, I had to call my vet anyway to try to set my guys up for heartworm tests (which unfortunately they can't do for another month thanks to us being in C virus jail - I don't mind not spending the money, but!) so I asked them about lumps and bumps after vaccinations. I was really surprised to see Robin's comment above because my guys have gotten vaccinations in the shoulder area.

Vet said that can be done anywhere but most vet offices give it in the right rear. She said it could differ from office to office though. Other vaccinations like DHPP or Lepto are given in the shoulder area.

Definitely - call your vet and ask. IF the vaccination was given in that area for some reason - you have your answer. If not, then it might be worth going in for an aspiration. It could be a bug bite or something else.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm pretty sure there are rules around where to give what. I was surprised one time (during the flu @ show dogs a few years ago) to have a client dog get her flu @ the left front leg and asked at that point. I already knew that rabies were supposed to be right rear, and DHPP right front but after Candy got her flu vaccine I did look it up and sure enough there was a list of what goes where online on VIN. I'd already gotten a box of 25 flu vaccines and done my own and their boosters (in the wrong place but I didn't know better and probably gave some front left, some front right, and some rear depending on how they were standing lol!) I dk the why of it, unless it is to track suspect reactions, but I dk the why of a lot of things. I just thought it was a nifty little piece of knowledge to have.. and see, 3-4 years later, it was useful! Ya'll have a great day! I am off to groom now. Getting my dogs ready for the National!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

My older Golden developed a cyst in that spot. I thought for sure it was his microchip. A course of antibiotics made it go down but it would come back. It was a hard spot about the size of a dime and would get as large as a quarter. After three courses of antibiotics over 7-8 months I had it removed.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

was the microchip removed too? Or can you still scan for it? I would bet on the chip...


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> was the microchip removed too? Or can you still scan for it? I would bet on the chip...


No, the chip was actually just to the left of it. It did have a core that they cut out and biopsied. It was just a cyst. I would have bet money it was the chip.


----------



## Deepbluebay (Apr 9, 2020)

Lannieapple09 said:


> Hi,
> My 16 month old male Lab has a lump between his shoulder blades. I just noticed this today and I snuggle on him multiple times a day. It doesn’t bother him when I touch or press on it. He has been eating normal and his energy level is the same. He was neutered on March 9th. We moved from NC to FL and there are a lot more insects here than in NC due to high temperatures. Should I be concerned? I have a 13 year old Lab also and he has fatty tumors all over but he is 12. We have only been in FL for about 3 weeks and we do not have a vet here. Of course we will get one but I was going to ask you all your opinion! Thank you for your response!


You didn't say how large the lump is. Insect bite or small spool of thread?
Is is red if you look at the skin surrounding it? Hard or soft?
Biggest concern is any change in size.
If it does change, I would have vet look at it. Good luck with him.


----------

